# Shy cat whispering



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

Hiya,

Yesterday we picked up a beautiful cat from the Battersea Cats and Dogs home. He's a lovely-looking young fella but very shy and timid. I can't post a picture of him yet as he's still hiding under the sofa!

We've taken the advice of the Cats' Home and given him some safe spots to hide whilst he's getting used to us and his new place and we're trying not to peer at him in his safe place.

Last night he crept out a couple of times whilst we were in the room, staying close to the skirting board and squeezing behind the telly and newspaper rack as he went for a little explore (probably looking for escape routes). This morning we see he's eaten some food and used his litter tray which is good.

This is also a new experience for us. Previous cats have been an outgoing stray and an old and grizzled feral boy who did all his getting used to us in the garden, looking for food and hissing as we presented it, before daring to come inside and eventually becoming a house cat in his dotage.

So I start this thread seeking tips and hopefully to record his/our progress as he becomes socialised.

He doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jan 2014)

Leave him to it, don't try to impose yourself on him.


----------



## Snapper88 (3 Jan 2014)

Young cat needs time to adjust to new surroundings. At least he's eating & using the litter tray. Provide some toys for him & he will get used to you


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

Take a pic of it hiding! I want to seeeeee


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2014)

He will sleep in your bed in no time!


----------



## asterix (3 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> He doesn't have a name yet.



He could be the Cycle Chat.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> ....So I start this thread seeking tips and hopefully to record his/our progress as he becomes socialised....


I give it six months before he is stalking around the place as if he owns it and you are the ones squeezing along the edges of the room

Did you watch this, btw? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22821639.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

ASC1951 said:


> I give it six months before he is stalking around the place as if he owns it and you are the ones squeezing along the edges of the room
> 
> Did you watch this, btw? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22821639.


 
Its good that


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2014)

We had this with our own rescue cat, but by day 3 she was fairly well settled and now she's just a fat slob. Last year we got a kitten, which really upset her but they've settled down now to a sort of working relationship.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2014)

We've had 2 from the RSPCA after my eldest took care of a stray. They both were timid and it took a couple of weeks for the younger one and about 3 months for the older (abused) one to settle down.

When we put the 2 together we got Feliway, which helped a bit, although it meant they behaved like kittens. That was OK with us, but when the younger one pounced from the top of the bookcase onto the Yorkshire Water man's head he didn't appreciate it for some reason


----------



## TVC (3 Jan 2014)

It helps not to make too much eye contact, if you catch the cat looking at you then look away and yawn, that's about as unthreatening as you can get.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2014)

2851631 said:


> Always two there are, no more no less. A master and an apprentice.


Out of the closet with you: you're a secret cat lover, innit?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2014)

2851666 said:


> Not secret.


----------



## Blue (3 Jan 2014)

I hope you and your cat have many happy years together.


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2014)

Our older cat:







Our new cat:


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2014)

It'll not take long. Inquisitiveness is in-built and will take over


----------



## Melonfish (3 Jan 2014)

Eat the cat.


----------



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

His nose pokes!

The woman at the rescue centre said he liked whiskas salmon sticks but yesterday we could only find co-op own brand stuff. He turned his nose at those. Four shops later we have the good stuff.

And so, the first grainy pics...


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2014)

Good stuff. Fussy already. 

Mine are !! One won't eat fresh fish or chicken. Only cat food. The other thinks this is great, as will happily eat the kids left over chicken.

Just got to leave them to it, leave food and litter tray about, and not mither it until it get's used to you. Harder to do if there are young kids in the house, but if everyone can leave it alone at first. Won't take long !


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2014)

That's one handsome ginger puss!


----------



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

'


User14044mountain said:


> I think you should call him Mad Doug


I like it but my OH will likely have the final say. The last was called Harry No-Teeth on account of his gummyness and the one before was Jeffrey Banjo. Jeffrey was thought extremely odd-looking when he first arrivedbut it turned out he was pedigree oriental short hair. All ears, snout and limbs.
The rescue home home had named our newest arrival Teddy btw. we'll see.


ASC1951 said:


> I give it six months before he is stalking around the place as if he owns it and you are the ones squeezing along the edges of the room
> 
> Did you watch this, btw? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22821639.


yes, I saw that but will try and watch again. The main thing I remember is how some cats tend to prowl their territory in shifts to avoid stand-offs.


2851631 said:


> Always two there are, no more no less. A master and an apprentice.


We went intending to get a pair this time


Globalti said:


> That's one handsome ginger puss!


Cheers. Yours are gorgeous too. nice pics.


fossyant said:


> Good stuff. Fussy already.
> 
> Mine are !! One won't eat fresh fish or chicken. Only cat food. The other thinks this is great, as will happily eat the kids left over chicken.
> 
> Just got to leave them to it, leave food and litter tray about, and not mither it until it get's used to you. Harder to do if there are young kids in the house, but if everyone can leave it alone at first. Won't take long !


we're giving him space and letting him get on. It's funny thinking he's under the chair or behind the telly tho! I guess he's just listening to us, sussing things out. 

As I write he came out for a little wander, seemed to be scenting around the base of the settee and the speaker stand then he went back into his hides-hole. He's been in the house 27 hours now. little by little...


----------



## stephec (3 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> We've had 2 from the RSPCA after my eldest took care of a stray. They both were timid and it took a couple of weeks for the younger one and about 3 months for the older (abused) one to settle down.
> 
> When we put the 2 together we got Feliway, which helped a bit, although it meant they behaved like kittens. That was OK with us, but when the younger one pounced from the top of the bookcase onto the Yorkshire Water man's head he didn't appreciate it for some reason



Was he wearing a wig, that would have been superb.

And before anyone states the obvious, I know cats don't wear wigs.


----------



## MarkF (3 Jan 2014)

Take it back and get a proper one. We have 3, my daughter chose the last one, it's 2.5 years old now and a bag of nerves, always has been.

I once had 2 cats with no names, they were known as big cat and little cat (on the vets records too) I am sure they were not bothered.


----------



## jazzkat (3 Jan 2014)

He'll soon be ruling the roost. Luvley kitty


----------



## Brandane (3 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Take it back and get a proper one.


Take it back and .... get a dog .


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2014)

Brandane said:


> Take it back and .... get a dog .


----------



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

He rolled on his back when I rubbed his ears so no going back now.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Jan 2014)

Reading this makes me want to get another cat after mine died on new years day. I swore I would not have another as I was so/am so upset, and my other elderly cat died at a similar time in 2012. If I do get one it will be a rescue fully grown cat like the one that recently died (my other was a kitten) and the one in this thread.

It's strange as when I used to come in it used to annoy me as to what I would meet, it would often urinate outside the litter tray (not the end of the world with the flooring in the kitchen), the last couple of days I have missed that and hate coming in to an empty house


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2014)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Reading this makes me want to get another cat after mine died on new years day. I swore I would not have another as I was so/am so upset, and my other elderly cat died at a similar time in 2012. If I do get one it will be a rescue fully grown cat like the one that recently died (my other was a kitten) and the one in this thread.
> 
> It's strange as when I used to come in it used to annoy me as to what I would meet, it would often urinate outside the litter tray (not the end of the world with the flooring in the kitchen), the last couple of days I have missed that and hate coming in to an empty house


Losing one is horrible, and it takes a while to sort it mentally, but I couldn't be without my 3 beasties. They make life much more noisy, messy, mad interesting!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Jan 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Losing one is horrible, and it takes a while to sort it mentally, but I couldn't be without my 3 beasties. They make life much more noisy, messy, mad interesting!



Thanks very much for that Hopeless. Pets are great company and fun I know...

By the way to the OP that's a gorgeous looking kitty.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jan 2014)

That cat is a Boris, a Charlie or a Henry - he's such a boyish cat.


----------



## cardiac case (4 Jan 2014)

Looks like a "Claude" to me.

Or since it's Christmas time (ish) then "claws", as in Santa Claws


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Jan 2014)

asterix said:


> He could be the Cycle Chat.


or Cycle Cat! lol

Edited to add that he is gorgeous!


----------



## RedRider (4 Jan 2014)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Reading this makes me want to get another cat after mine died on new years day. I swore I would not have another as I was so/am so upset, and my other elderly cat died at a similar time in 2012. If I do get one it will be a rescue fully grown cat like the one that recently died (my other was a kitten) and the one in this thread.
> 
> It's strange as when I used to come in it used to annoy me as to what I would meet, it would often urinate outside the litter tray (not the end of the world with the flooring in the kitchen), the last couple of days I have missed that and hate coming in to an empty house


Sorry for your loss, they really do leave a gap when they go. We lost Harry last Autumn and there was a regular pang coming home from work, thinking 'cat food out' and then remembering there's no need.
We couldn't replace Harry but said we'd think about getting another after Christmas. As you can see, when the time came we could hardly wait.


----------



## RedRider (4 Jan 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> or Cycle Cat! lol
> 
> Edited to add that he is gorgeous!


Made me think of chicken chat. Yum.

As far as the name goes it does seem that Dougie (with a Scots' pronunciation) is the front runner. We're waiting to see more of his personality before we go for it tho, he mightn't be mad enough for the moniker.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> Made me think of chicken chat. Yum.
> 
> As far as the name goes it does seem that Dougie (with a Scots' pronunciation) is the front runner. We're waiting to see more of his personality before we go for it tho, he mightn't be mad enough for the moniker.


I also like Doogie 
PS it's my bro's name lol


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2014)

2851562 said:


> This is nonsense. No cat is going to choose its own name.



You should see the names the Cat has thought up for RedRider!


----------



## RedRider (4 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> You should see the names the Cat has thought up for RedRider!


 If he's not happy he makes this low growling noise unlike anything I've heard from a cat. Fortunately, I only have a couple of words in Catspeak so I can't take offence.


----------



## RedRider (4 Jan 2014)

Ok, so I'm in work today but my OH reports Dougie frollicking and playing around in the living room. I reckon there's a half decent pic in the offing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jan 2014)

Always a great feeling to return home and know there a fluffy bundle waiting for you


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> Always a great feeling to return home and know there a fluffy bundle waiting for you


.....and the kitten!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

We got three rescue cats 16 years ago and they're still going strong (crapping on death's cloak I call it). The mega shy one is now happy to be in the same room as us as long as we don't try and pick it up. The bold isn't afraid of anything, worryingly so. The third is such an obsessive lapcat she curls up on my feet when I'm parking my breakfast. 

We thought there would be trouble when my daughter arrived a couple of years ago but the shy one is in denial, the lapcat hisses at my daughter a lot (but wouldn't harm a fly) and the bold one lets my girl carry her around!


----------



## asterix (4 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Take it back and get a proper one. We have 3, my daughter chose the last one, it's 2.5 years old now and a bag of nerves, always has been.
> 
> I once had 2 cats with no names, they were known as big cat and little cat (on the vets records too) I am sure they were not bothered.



Both our cats know their names. That's a good thing because when they are scratching the carpet or whatever you can get them to stop. If they want to.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2014)

2853641 said:


> Our apprentice cat does that, usually if being held against his will or if he has caught something he doesn't wish to share.



Same here. Grumpy cat growls if you pick her up. Just moans. Never scratches though.


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2014)

We took in a stray feral kitten rescued from certain death by a neighbour. 
She scrambled out of the box she was delivered in, bit Mrs Colly on the hand, and after a frantic dash around the kitchen she holed up in an air vent. We left food and water out at night, and a litter tray. No amount of coaxing would get her to come out. We left her to it.
The litter tray was used like she had been using one since birth and the food and water was consumed.
A month to the day after she arrived we were sitting watching TV one evening and she wandered out sat down in front of the fire and started licking her arse, like she owned the place. 
We had her for 16 years or so.


----------



## machew (4 Jan 2014)

The naming of cats is a difficult matter
It isn't just one of your holiday games
You may think at first I'm mad as a hatter
When I tell you a cat must have three different names

First of all, there's the name that the family use daily
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey
All of them are sensible, everyday names

But I tell you a cat needs a name that's particular
A name that's peculiar and more dignified
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular?
Or spread out his whiskers or cherish his pride?

Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo or Coricopat
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum
Names that never belong to more than one cat

But above and beyond there's still one name left over
And that is the name that you will never guess
The name that no human research can discover
But the cat himself knows and will never confess

When you notice a cat in profound meditation
The reason, I tell you, is always the same
His mind is engaged in rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name

His ineffable, effable, effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular name
Name, name, name, name, name, name


----------



## 02GF74 (4 Jan 2014)

my 2 were very timid - hid away behind the curtain for over 24 hours but after 3 days were acting normal,


----------



## RedRider (4 Jan 2014)

machew said:


> The naming of cats is a difficult matter
> It isn't just one of your holiday games
> You may think at first I'm mad as a hatter
> When I tell you a cat must have three different names
> ...



I like that. 


We're still working on his everyday name cos he may not be a Dougie after all. Claud is coming into the running now! 

I got in this evening and he came and said hello, winding himself around my legs and he sitting on my knee for a while. Naturally, he got some food for his trouble. Now he's sat in his cat carrier thing contemplating his secret name, seeming relaxed and happy. I'm surprised and made-up how quickly he's settling in.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (6 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> Sorry for your loss, they really do leave a gap when they go. We lost Harry last Autumn and there was a regular pang coming home from work, thinking 'cat food out' and then remembering there's no need.
> We couldn't replace Harry but said we'd think about getting another after Christmas. As you can see, when the time came we could hardly wait.



Thanks for that RedRider. Sorry to hear about Harry, your new cat looks gorgeous though!


----------



## RedRider (7 Jan 2014)

Introducing Bo...
















Five days later he's settling in. We went by the book, keeping him one room until he seemed confident and happy. Then we opened the living room door so he could explore the hall and kitchen. He's still a bit scared about going through the door, IM not sure he's made it to the kitchen yet.


----------



## RedRider (28 Jan 2014)

So he's relaxed and happy in the house, loves to play, stretch...





...and look cute ... 





On Friday he's going the vets for the rest of his jabs and then we have to think about letting him out of the house on his own for the first time. Him being a 'shy' cat we were advised to keep him in for five weeks until he's fully at home in case he gets spooked, runs off and disappears for good. I think he's settled and would wanna come back tho' so tempted to do this a week early but it'll be a bit scary for us. Any advice?


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Jan 2014)

2851562 said:


> This is nonsense. No cat is going to choose its own name.


Ours did but it's unpronounceable.


----------



## Globalti (28 Jan 2014)

It is said that there are 7 million domestic cats in Britain and 10 million families who think they own a cat so be prepared for him to be out for quite long periods of time and then to come back licking his chops. He might put on weight surprisingly fast as well.

It will take him quite some time to establish his mousing rights in and around your garden and there might be a few night time fights. If you don't let him out at night you will keep receiving visits from other cats checking out the food situation, the mousing etc. Our older cat has been staying in at nights this winter as it's been so wet and it's remarkable how her territory has shrunk; there are two neighbours' cats who now come boldly right into our garden.


----------



## Bryony (28 Jan 2014)

So nice to see he's settled in well, it is surprising how quickly they do settle.

When we got Jackson he was about 12/14 weeks and quite nervous, he went straight under the sofa and stayed there. I had a half day at work the next day and when I got home at lunch time he was still under the sofa, he was meowing and I could see him peeking out, I just sat quietly watching tv and eventually he came out and came to see me and he was all over me and since then he's been a major mummy's boy!!


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2014)

He looks wonderful. 

My only advice when it comes to showing him the outdoors is to pick a day when the weather is benign, not too cold and no wind. The first time we opened the door for our cat it was a bit blustery, just as she was getting used to there being no ceiling a big gust caught her and some leaves shot past. She decided the outdoors wasn't for her, and it took a good few months to get her happy being out in a wind.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> Introducing Bo...
> View attachment 35799
> 
> View attachment 35800
> ...



He looks great.
I see he has started your training already.

GC


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Jan 2014)

I took in rescue cats from the Cat Protection League that were basically semi-feral. They lived under the sofa for about a week, and took a long time before they fully relaxed. Now, of course, I'm lucky if I'm allowed a small space on the sofa.

Just leave them to it, let them come to you.


----------



## RedRider (6 Feb 2014)

2897345 said:


> Yes, accept that you have to take a chance on it, or keep him in permanently.


 He's deffo going out at some point , there's only so long I could live with a litter tray indoors! However, just after posting about whether to let him out we got a call from Battersea - do they monitor this forum?? - and asked us how he was getting on. I mentioned my plan to leave the window open for him and next day we got a call from the 're-homing' person. My partner took the call and was steered strongly against letting him out just yet. He'd probably be fine but I guess we'll be cautious a little longer. 


Globalti said:


> It is said that there are 7 million domestic cats in Britain and 10 million families who think they own a cat so be prepared for him to be out for quite long periods of time and then to come back licking his chops. He might put on weight surprisingly fast as well.
> 
> It will take him quite some time to establish his mousing rights in and around your garden and there might be a few night time fights. If you don't let him out at night you will keep receiving visits from other cats checking out the food situation, the mousing etc. Our older cat has been staying in at nights this winter as it's been so wet and it's remarkable how her territory has shrunk; there are two neighbours' cats who now come boldly right into our garden.


 It'll be interesting to see how the territory works out. As it goes there's far fewer cat's around in the gardens these last months so he may get to establish a bit of territory. Did I mention he already caught and killed two mice in the house?? We didn't even know we had any.


The Velvet Curtain said:


> He looks wonderful.
> 
> My only advice when it comes to showing him the outdoors is to pick a day when the weather is benign, not too cold and no wind. The first time we opened the door for our cat it was a bit blustery, just as she was getting used to there being no ceiling a big gust caught her and some leaves shot past. She decided the outdoors wasn't for her, and it took a good few months to get her happy being out in a wind.


----------



## RedRider (6 Feb 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He looks wonderful.
> 
> My only advice when it comes to showing him the outdoors is to pick a day when the weather is benign, not too cold and no wind. The first time we opened the door for our cat it was a bit blustery, just as she was getting used to there being no ceiling a big gust caught her and some leaves shot past. She decided the outdoors wasn't for her, and it took a good few months to get her happy being out in a wind.


 Aye, thoink this is one of the things we're cautious about.Before the call from Battersea I'd opened our window a bit and he became so alert, intrigued by the fresh air but clearly wary of the slightest noiseincluding the wind in the tree which made him back away from the window. Apparently he lived in a high rise flat before and never went outdoors. We'll wait for a nice day, not least so we can be in the garden with him and not freeze ourselves!


glasgowcyclist said:


> He looks great.
> I see he has started your training already.
> 
> GC


 Tell me about it! Each evening he works us through the regular routines. 'Hold the the bright green fish there while I go behind the settee, crouch down for a bit then pounce. OK, do that 10 more times then we'll move onto your next exercise.'


----------



## RedRider (8 Mar 2014)

2897345 said:


> Yes, accept that you have to take a chance on it, or keep him in permanently.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that @Speicher to his right?



Sshhh He hasn't seen me yet!

Owl keep an eye on him, but hope he does not see me. Do you think he will see my half-drunk mug of Tea?


----------



## RedRider (8 Mar 2014)

Speicher said:


> Sshhh He hasn't seen me yet!
> 
> Owl keep an eye on him, but hope he does not see me. Do you think he will see my half-drunk mug of Tea?


I think you'll be fine, he hasn't even noticed Moon Bunny on his head yet.

We're wondering whether to get a collar with a bell. It might save a couple of birds over the years but on the other hand It's gotta be annoying ( for the cat) being followed by a tinkling noise. WHat's the consensus?


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2014)

A collar is always a risk for a cat, even the breakaway ones don't always work. I microchip them but never put collars on.


----------



## Headgardener (8 Mar 2014)

Why am I reading this thread I'm a dog man? Nice pic's though Redrider, handsome looking cat.


----------



## sazzaa (8 Mar 2014)

I'd say no collar. If your reason to get one is to save birds then you've possibly made the wrong choice of pet!


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2014)

Looking good....


----------



## RedRider (24 Mar 2014)

We wondered why he was going bananas but soon found out...





I reckon this must've kept him entertained all day.


----------



## RedRider (3 Jun 2015)

Monkey just now. Finally in the same frame as a bike.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2015)

How did i miss this thread. He looks fab .

I collected a small bundle of 2yr old fur from the RSPCA in September. 
Sasha is a brave little puss, happy to have a look but every now and again she retreats behind me. She has a cat flap that operates from her microchip so no collar . Slight downside at the moment is she is getting bullied by a neighbouring female cat however i have recently discovered she has suitors lining up at the garden gate for my girl so this could literally be a cat fight over boyfriends.
Anyway here is Sasha


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2015)

How did I miss this thread?
Some gorgeous kitties.
Here's my furball.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2015)

Bramble and Ivan (the Terrible)
Just need to find a pic of the black one..................


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 90641
> How did I miss this thread?
> Some gorgeous kitties.
> Here's my furball.


Was it rolling over as you took the photo, or does it actually lie like that?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2015)

stephec said:


> Was it rolling over as you took the photo, or does it actually lie like that?


My black one, once I get a photo - does lie like that. Just for the sheer hell of it. And will sleep like it for hours  Weird beast he is. But being black on a dark carpet, the camouflage proves difficult on the photo front.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2015)

stephec said:


> Was it rolling over as you took the photo, or does it actually lie like that?


He lies like that, never had a cat like him. 
He has a variety of cute poses.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How did i miss this thread. He looks fab .
> 
> I collected a small bundle of 2yr old fur from the RSPCA in September.
> Sasha is a brave little puss, happy to have a look but every now and again she retreats behind me. She has a cat flap that operates from her microchip so no collar . Slight downside at the moment is she is getting bullied by a neighbouring female cat however i have recently discovered she has suitors lining up at the garden gate for my girl so this could literally be a cat fight over boyfriends.
> ...



Looks just like our Jazz that passed away a couple of years ago. Her sister is still going and acting like a kitten, despite being deaf and has no teeth... 18 now... Lovely fur


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How did i miss this thread. He looks fab .
> 
> I collected a small bundle of 2yr old fur from the RSPCA in September.
> Sasha is a brave little puss, happy to have a look but every now and again she retreats behind me. She has a cat flap that operates from her microchip so no collar . Slight downside at the moment is she is getting bullied by a neighbouring female cat however i have recently discovered she has suitors lining up at the garden gate for my girl so this could literally be a cat fight over boyfriends.
> ...


Another shot of a small Sasha


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2015)

Tabby cats are lovely, but Tortie/Callico as They say in the U.S. Are grumpy buggers.

We've had two tabbies, down to one now, but both great, but don't pick us up.

The torty that arrived about 8 years ago when the other two were 10 is a grumpy bugger. She is very soft, will let the kids pick her up, put her belly up, but my god, does she growl and complain... That said she doesn't swipe back, and the other two would have done..

Try telling kids that cats hate being picked up......


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2015)

Can I just say, "my name is Hop, and I am a cat addict"


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2015)

This is Jasper. aka 'The Woog'. He spends most of his time in this position and is damned hard to get a photo of....


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jun 2015)

<<< Fat lad has eventually slimmed down to his correct weight so has become more interested in the great outdoors but only in the afternoons when it's warm and dry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2015)

They can be quite helpful sometimes too.


----------



## accountantpete (4 Jun 2015)

Charlie's just seen a young male off from her territory


----------



## MarkF (4 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> Take it back and get a proper one. We have 3, my daughter chose the last one, it's 2.5 years old now and a bag of nerves, always has been.
> 
> I once had 2 cats with no names, they were known as big cat and little cat (on the vets records too) I am sure they were not bothered.



Over a year on and Toby is still living in perpetual fear of being gobbled up at any moment by "something". Getting him in for food or for the night is an hour of peek a boo, it's drives me nuts, he's a useless cat, first cat that I've ever had that I want to go missing.


----------



## luckyfox (4 Jun 2015)

Just read the original post. My Alice was like that when she first came home. Somewhere is a picture of the poor baby when she first arrived, huddled in the corner with a toy looking all sweet and adorable. Now, what 7 years later, she's horrendously overweight, obnoxious, generally unpleasant on approach and at times pretty darn evil to the dog. (But we love her to bits.) She was abandoned in a flat with a truck load of food and a feral cat. How she survived i've no idea but the damage was done. She avoids most house guests, eats all the food she can get including a wide variety of wildlife and whatever the neighbours throw out for the birds too. But what really is the massive secret...? She's not really horrible at all. Every morning like clockwork she comes in my room chatting on, jumps on the bed and snuggles in telling me if it's raining or who she's seen and chased off during the night. She lays with me, tongue half hanging out as she enjoys a nice cuddle and tummy rub. Sometimes if im really lucky i get a headbutt or she has been known very rarely to give a lick, then just buggars off out for the rest of the day. It's her way of surviving. Being hard as nails and the weight she's at, she'd survive a zombie apocalypse too but she owns my heart and we accept her, just as she is


----------



## GM (4 Jun 2015)

Our Cooking Fat puked up on the shower mat this morning while I was having a shower........




How could I be cross!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jun 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Our Cooking Fat puked up on the shower mat this morning while I was having a shower........
> View attachment 90706
> 
> How could I be cross!


I want to rub that tummy


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Our Cooking Fat puked up on the shower mat this morning while I was having a shower........
> View attachment 90706
> 
> How could I be cross!



The puke wasn't a reaction to seeing you naked was it? b


----------



## GM (4 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I want to rub that tummy



I'm sure she would love that, she does love to be pampered! 



stephec said:


> The puke wasn't a reaction to seeing you naked was it? b



Quite possible, I did wonder that!.... not a pretty sight


----------



## machew (4 Jun 2015)

_







_


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jun 2015)

machew said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauties


----------



## machew (4 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Beauties



Saved time picking them up from the cattery. Didn't bother with the cat carriers, just folded the top of the box up and stuck it in the car.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Jun 2015)

RedRider said:


> If he's not happy he makes this low growling noise unlike anything I've heard from a cat. Fortunately, I only have a couple of words in Catspeak so I can't take offence.


Our cat only does that on 2 occasions. Both mean 'Leave me alone - or else'.
From behind the sofa after a bath, memorably after running and pouncing at a fly which was buzzing over the pond at the time. A very wet and pond weed covered animal was having a bath before being allowed anywhere else in the house.
Also at the vets, and she really doesn't like the vet. We ended up buying a crush cage to take her in as getting her out of the carrier to be examined involved body armour.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2015)

This was Charlie, I took her in as a feral kitten, to tame her for re homing for the Cats Protection when she was tiny.
But, she was scared of everything, so I had to keep her. 
She could be a right wee bag when she wanted but also very gentle.
When I was hobbling around on crutches for months she stuck to my side and followed me everywhere, also used to lie up against my crocked back to keep it warm.
Had this little lady for almost 19 years .


----------



## luckyfox (8 Jun 2015)

Having a poorly day at home. Fatty and I are watching Top Gear. Yes... That is just one cat.


----------



## RedRider (8 Jun 2015)

So much cat chat to catch up on! Might take while.
Was about to take a snap of our Monkey but he's just taken off after a house fly. Good lad, he seems to like the taste.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jun 2015)

luckyfox said:


> Having a poorly day at home. Fatty and I are watching Top Gear. Yes... That is just one cat.


Did he eat the other one?
Only kidding 
He's not fat, just cuddly.


----------



## RedRider (8 Jun 2015)

luckyfox said:


> Just read the original post. My Alice was like that when she first came home. Somewhere is a picture of the poor baby when she first arrived, huddled in the corner with a toy looking all sweet and adorable. Now, what 7 years later, she's horrendously overweight, obnoxious, generally unpleasant on approach and at times pretty darn evil to the dog. (But we love her to bits.) She was abandoned in a flat with a truck load of food and a feral cat. How she survived i've no idea but the damage was done. She avoids most house guests, eats all the food she can get including a wide variety of wildlife and whatever the neighbours throw out for the birds too. But what really is the massive secret...? She's not really horrible at all. Every morning like clockwork she comes in my room chatting on, jumps on the bed and snuggles in telling me if it's raining or who she's seen and chased off during the night. She lays with me, tongue half hanging out as she enjoys a nice cuddle and tummy rub. Sometimes if im really lucky i get a headbutt or she has been known very rarely to give a lick, then just buggars off out for the rest of the day. It's her way of surviving. Being hard as nails and the weight she's at, she'd survive a zombie apocalypse too but she owns my heart and we accept her, just as she is


She sounds a character, it's great she's got someone who loves her.

Monkey's over his shyness now and is good around people and generally happy.

It's his second summer with the freedom to come and go as he pleases and it's done him the world of good.

He's pretty anxious about food tho and would eat until sick if it were there. I know he too spent time locked in a flat and wonder if that's a factor.




Piemaster said:


> Our cat only does that on 2 occasions. Both mean 'Leave me alone - or else'.
> From behind the sofa after a bath, memorably after running and pouncing at a fly which was buzzing over the pond at the time. A very wet and pond weed covered animal was having a bath before being allowed anywhere else in the house.
> Also at the vets, and she really doesn't like the vet. We ended up buying a crush cage to take her in as getting her out of the carrier to be examined involved body armour.


I think I'd make a low growling noise too if I were dripping with pond weed!
It's definitely a stay away sound. The only time I heard it recently was when he'd brought a r- sorry, very large dead mouse into the house and I went to get it from him.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jun 2015)

We met a neighbour at the weekend in the local supermarket.
She has a 6 month old female house cat and apparently our Thomas has been visiting her regularly. 
He sits on the fence opposite their window and chirps away to her, she replies and they have this wee conversation going.
But, he needs to decide, as he quite fancies the wee girl next door also.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> We met a neighbour at the weekend in the local supermarket.
> She has a 6 month old female house cat and apparently our Thomas has been visiting her regularly.
> He sits on the fence opposite their window and chirps away to her, she replies and they have this wee conversation going.
> But, he needs to decide, as he quite fancies the wee girl next door also.


Methinks Toms like hareems........


----------



## Piemaster (9 Jun 2015)

Are you sure it's your cat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Are you sure it's your cat?


Haha, got that on fb yesterday, was in stitches.
My current cat was not mine either, 6 years ago.
He just appeared out of the blue, stayed, could not trace the owners.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Jun 2015)

Not so shy cat nicked my chair


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 91579
> Not so shy cat nicked my chair


Mine nicks the chair, the sofa and all the beds .

Basically she rules , i've learnt that now thanks to her training.


----------

